# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Climb-Ski für Snowboardtouren, CLIMB ASCENT SYSTEM

## der_hannes

servus

ich weiß ich bin hier falsch sorry, aber ich dachte auf dem marktplatz gibts nur radelteile..

falls wär lieber mit dem snowboard touren gehen möchte hab ich da was:

cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280623242548&ssPageNam  e=ADME:L:LCA :Big Grin: E:1123

mfg

hannes

----------

